# new stock for the week



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

i got these from cbid and cigar auctioneer and CI
these where a 5 er and 5 bucks, ill give them a try









had to re stock these with another 20 pack









i got one of these from mr shuckins in a bomb and i really liked it so i got a 20 pack









this was just random bidding lol









got a few more but didnt take any pics of it, but it was threee RP jr connies and a famous value line 300? and a acid cold fusion tea.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

nice! got some great everyday smokes there. <--jealous


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

There was a guy at the local smoke shop that smokes those Red White and Blue label ones (and he loves them for an everyday smoke). Flor de something, don't remember what they are called. The Maroma are hit and miss for me, I think out of the bunch you will like the Gran Habano's the best, but thats just one mans opinion. They all look good, just wish this damn cold would go away. The other I have never tried, but heard about. Let us know


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

well, so far i have tried the maroma maduro and it is def smokable! and i also had the RP jr connies and it was good, not great but good, and lastly, i tried the famous value line 400 and it too was very smokable as well. i didnt get too much smoking time in due to humidity outside. should be nice next week so i shall get to more puffin!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Very jealous of the GH2002's. I can't find those anywhere up here.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Wills said:


> Very jealous of the GH2002's. I can't find those anywhere up here.


 um, those are cigar international only thing


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a nice selection!


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice smokes!!!

=]


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wills said:


> Very jealous of the GH2002's. I can't find those anywhere up here.


Wills, I'm always happy to help a brother up north. If you want, PM me. I can buy the GH2002s and have them shipped to me, then send them on to you. You'd pay only my cost + shipping.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking smokes!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wills, I'm always happy to help a brother up north. If you want, PM me. I can buy the GH2002s and have them shipped to me, then send them on to you. You'd pay only my cost + shipping.


That's incredibly generous of you man, and I may take you up on that offer.

Before I commit to a whole box I'm going to go on a mission to find one in my area. If I like it, you'll be the first person that I speak to!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

i think the grand habano corojo is supost to be the same thing as the vintage 2002, just more $$$


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

stock93pgt said:


> i think the grand habano corojo is supost to be the same thing as the vintage 2002, just more $$$


Really? I had the corojo #5 and didn't enjoy it at all.

I hope they're different.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

this is from the CI page on gh vintage 2002 

So rest easy, my man. This is the the 90-rated Gran Habano Corojo #5 blend composed of full-bodied, Habano-seed long-fillers from Nicaragua and Dominican but it boasts a juicy Nicaraguan-grown Corojo wrapper leaf cultivated back in 2002, one which has enjoyed an extended cedar-nap for the past 8 years. The outcome is virtuous: a deep series of rich, creamy flavors smacking of coffee, nuts, and earth tamed by the smooth, Cuban-esque qualities of a well-aged Corojo leaf. The Gran Habano Vintage 2002 remains medium to full-bodied but maintains a wonderful balance and long, elegant finish.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great looking everyday smokes! The GH 2002 are awesome!


----------

